# Lüfter / Lüftersteuerung für Wakü und Wartungsfragen



## crys_ (5. August 2018)

*Lüfter / Lüftersteuerung für Wakü und Wartungsfragen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe 2015 einen PC mit Wakü gebaut. Insgesamt habe ich einen 280er (45mm, Push/Pull) und einen 320er (30mm Push) verbaut. Insgesamt also 7 Lüfter an den Radiatoren und 1 Lüfter am Gehäuse. Aktuell  habe ich T.B.Silence Lüfter mit 1500RPM verbaut (bis auf die Push beim 280er, das sind Phanteks F140SP). Gekühlt wird aktuell eine R9 290X Matrix Platinum und ein i7 5820k. Pumpe ist eine Alphacool DDC310 bei 5V. Ab nächster Woche bin ich stolzer Besitzer einer GTX 1080.

Bisher war das System gefühlt an der Grenze. Das Gehäuse hat sich massiv aufgeheizt, gefühlt war da kein Luftzug drin. Ich habe dann alle Lüfter auf 100% gestellt, leider wird das ganze dann recht laut. Bei 100% sind die Temperaturen bei CPU und GPU um die 60 Grad, bei langsamerer Drehzahl eher 65-68 Grad. An übertakten war leider nciht wirklich zu denken 

Da ich das System komplett auseinander genommen habe zum Reinigen und zum Tausch der Grafikkarte wäre jetzt wohl der richtige Zeitpunkt das anzugehen:

1. *Mach es Sinn die Lüfter zu tauschen? *Noctua chromax? Phanteks? (finde die nicht mal schlecht ) Insgesamt wären das wohl 160€. Ziel wäre ein leiserer Betrieb bei besserer Temperatur. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob sich der Invest lohnt, da mindestens 70 W TDP mit dem Wechsel auf die 1080 verschwinden. In die Lüfter ist recht viel Arbeit geflossen (schwarz Lackierung und offene Rahmen geschlossen, siehe Bild)
2. Ich bin aktuell blind was die Wassertemperatur angeht, da ich keine Sensoren habe. Ich würde jetzt einen Temperatursensor von Phobya in die Loop nehmen. Ich mache mir Sorgen, dass die Wassertemperatur etwas hoch ist.
3. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken die Phanteks Lüftersteuerung, an der aktuell alle Lüfter hängen durch ein *Aquaerus 5 LT zu tauschen. Was gewinne ich dadurch?* Ich könnte hier natürlich den Sensor anschließen (ist der kompatibel? ). Aktuell steuere ich die Lüfter (wenn sie nicht fix auf 100% sind...) über die CPU Temperatur, was eigentlich sehr gut funktioniert. Alternativ packe ich den *Sensor an ein Arduino* der per USB an ein kleines Software Tool meldet und lasse die Lüftersteuerung wie sie ist.
4. Ich nutze CKC von Alphacool als Flüssigkeit. Das war jetzt knapp 1,5 Jahre im Einsatz und hat sich von klar zu grün verfärbt. Muss ich mir sorgen machen? Wie reinige ich das System am besten? Alle Schläuche werden getauscht, ich muss nur Radiatoren und CPU Block spülen. *Essig? Destilliertes Wasser? Spüli?* 

Freue mich auf den Input!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (6. August 2018)

*AW: Lüfter / Lüftersteuerung für Wakü und Wartungsfragen*

Auch wenn du das vlt nicht hören willst, im Evolv sind die Radi-Temps einfach mistig. Im Endeffekt ist das Case ohne Ausschnitte in Deckel und Front recht untauglich für ne WaKü


----------



## crys_ (6. August 2018)

*AW: Lüfter / Lüftersteuerung für Wakü und Wartungsfragen*

Das hab ich mir schon gedacht, bevor ich es gekauft hab  Leider finde ich das Gehäuse designtechnisch sehr schön...


----------



## INU.ID (7. August 2018)

*AW: Lüfter / Lüftersteuerung für Wakü und Wartungsfragen*



crys_ schrieb:


> Insgesamt habe ich einen 280er (45mm, Push/Pull) und einen 320er (30mm Push) verbaut. Insgesamt also 7 Lüfter an den Radiatoren und 1 Lüfter am Gehäuse....
> Bisher war das System gefühlt an der Grenze.



Hm, mit der WaKü solltest du problemlos zwei von deinem System kühlen können. Ich bin, als Fan einfacher und funktionaler Gehäuse, kein Spezialist für die zahlreichen Dinge die es da am Markt gibt. Ich hab mir deines (Phanteks Enthoo Evolv?) mal beim Hersteller angeschaut, und irgendwie nur Glas gesehen. Wie genau wird bzw. soll die Luft aus dem Gehäuse geleitet werden? Und wie genau lösen bessere Lüfter, oder eine andere Lüftersteuerung, das Problem? Gibt es mittlerweile Lüfter die Luft durch Glas blasen können? 

Also wenn  ich das richtige Gehäuse in Augenschein genommen habe, dann ist es definitiv eine Fehlkonstruktion. Kann sein das da irgendwo Schlitze sind, durch die Luft aus dem Gehäuse geleitet werden soll, aber offensichtlich reicht das bei weitem nicht für einen Luftaustausch der seinen Namen auch verdient hat.

Ich würde dir ja zu einem "richtigen" Gehäuse (ohne kontraproduktive "Verspoilerung")  raten, aber:


crys_ schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir schon gedacht, bevor ich es gekauft hab  Leider finde ich das Gehäuse designtechnisch sehr schön...


 ... ich habe so das Gefühl, dass das nix wird...


----------



## claster17 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Lüfter / Lüftersteuerung für Wakü und Wartungsfragen*

Es gibt da diverse CNC-Services, die dir Muster ins Alu schneiden.

z.B. Phanteks EVOLV ATX CNC-Fräsbearbeitung
Dort hab ich die Tür meines DBP900 fräsen lassen.


----------



## crys_ (7. August 2018)

*AW: Lüfter / Lüftersteuerung für Wakü und Wartungsfragen*



INU.ID schrieb:


> ... ich habe so das Gefühl, dass das nix wird...



Nicht immer so schnell aufgeben   Ich war heute tatsächlich schon bisschen am gucken...
Und ja, das Gehäuse ist echt Mist in der Hinsicht. Luft zieht es sich vorne links und rechts an der Front. Da sind dann knapp 3cm Luft, dann kommt der Staubfilter und dann der Radiator. Oben kommt der Radiator, dann 5cm Luft und dann sind da so kleine Auslässe an der Seite und hinten. Aber nicht wirklich etwas, wo Luft freiwillig raus geht  Ich vermute einfach, dass vor allem der 320er oben die ganze Zeit die gleiche Luft zieht.




claster17 schrieb:


> Es gibt da diverse CNC-Services, die dir Muster ins Alu schneiden.
> 
> z.B. Phanteks EVOLV ATX CNC-Fräsbearbeitung
> Dort hab ich die Tür meines DBP900 fräsen lassen.



Hammer! Danke! Ich habe heute schon das bei Caseking gesehen und wollte anfragen was Deckel und Front einzeln kosten. Ich vermute mal das kommt vom gleichen Hersteller  Für 80€ ist das echt ok. Ich schrieb die mal an!


----------

